# 5200 Wheel upgrade opinions



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

I am planning on finally buying an '04 Trek 5200 this spring. However, I am not really sure about wanting the Bontrager Race Lite wheels. I think I woule prefer Mavic Ksyrium SSC or possibly the Bontrager Race X-Lites. They all have good reviews, overall. Anyone with experience on Mavic v. Bontrager that has an opinion either way? Also, if not the wheels, is there a better choice of component to upgrade on the 5200? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

